# Orlando Magic vs. Memphis Grizzlies Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Saturday December 4, 2004
Orlando Magic vs. Memphis Grizzlies, 7:00 p.m. ET









Orlando Magic (10-5) 
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Francis  | C. Mobley | Grant Hill  | D. Howard  | K. Cato 

Key Reserves:






















T. Battie  | H. Turkoglu | D. Stevenson 












Memphis Grizzlies (6-11)
Coached by: Mike Fratello  

Projected Starting Lineup:




































J. Williams | B. Wells  | S. Battier | P. Gasol | L. Wright 

Key Reserves:






















J. Posey | M. Miller | S. Swift 



Key Matchup:
Battle of the Shooting Guards















Cuttino Mobley vs. Bonzi Wells


Yahoo's Preview of Tonight's Game 

Mike Fratello's coaching debut with Memphis was a smashing success. 
The Grizzlies hope to build on it as they host Grant Hill and the Orlando Magic. 

Pau Gasol scored a season-high 34 points and grabbed 15 rebounds to lead Memphis to a rousing 94-86 win over the Philadelphia 76ers on Friday night, ending a week of coaching disarray and a five-game losing streak for the Grizzlies. 

Fratello was hired Thursday to replace Hubie Brown, who retired Nov. 27 for unspecified health problems. Assistant Lionel Hollins served as the interim coach, but was unable to register a win before Fratello took over Friday. 

Coaching for the first time in more that five years, Fratello didn't take long to make an impression on his players. 

``I think (Fratello) did a heckuva job,'' Memphis guard Mike Miller said. ``He was in a tough situation. He only had one day to try and prepare us. He tries to watch film and watch our old plays because he didn't have time to put in some of his.'' 

Fratello was glad to be back. 

``It really felt great being out there and trying to get the rust off of me,'' he said. ``These guys made big plays tonight, and I am just glad that I had the opportunity to listen to all the coaches and the players and got to make the proper adjustments when needed.'' 

Fratello's return to the NBA isn't the most talked-about comeback in the league right now as Hill is playing like he never left. 

Hill had 21 points in the Magic's 104-98 win at New York on Friday, continuing an inspiring comeback from five different surgeries to repair his chronically injured ankle. 

Hill is averaging 19.9 points, 5.2 rebounds and four assists per game, helping the revamped Magic to a surprising 10-5 start and a tie for first place in the Southeast Division. 

Hill, a first- or second-team All-NBA selection from 1996-2000, had played only 47 games over the previous four seasons.

*Orlando Notes*
Playing in his second game since returning from a groin injury, G Cuttino Mobley scored a season-high 34 points on Friday, including his team's last five. The win was the sixth in eight games for the Magic and broke the Knicks six-game home winning streak. ... Mobley made all six of Orlando's 3-pointers. He is 9-of-16 from the arc in two games since coming back. ... One game after pulling down a career-high 20 rebounds vs. the Toronto Raptors, rookie F Dwight Howard had just three in 30 minutes. ... Saturday's meeting with Memphis precedes a six-game road trip. 


*Memphis Notes *
Memphis had eight blocks to the 76ers' one. ... Despite scoring five points on 2-of-11 shooting, PG Jason Williams had a season-high 12 assists. He has shot 13-of-42 in his last four games ... F Mike Miller has averaged 18.8 points while shooting 61.7 percent (37-of-60) from the floor and 50 percent (14-of-28) on 3-pointers. ... F Pau Gasol has averaged 23.2 points per game in seven games all-time against the Sixers, shooting 56 percent (61-of-109).


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Magic at home= Magic win= overating= me predicting a blowout.
Magic 97
Memphis 77


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey, MM, Supporting Member ... sweet ..

Anyway, looks like Orlando up 27-20 after the first. Grant Hill with a good first quarter, something like 10 pts, 3 asts, 3 rebs in first.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

the magic lead with 50-34 with 3:14 left in the second quarter! The magic are really doing go so far, they should be able to maintain their lead till the end of the game!!! Grant Hill has 14 points so far, Francis 9, Mobley and Turkoglu 7 a piece!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

It's halftime:

Magic 55
Grizzlies 38


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Grant with 14 pts, 6 asts, 3 rebs in the first-half.

Only bad thing, Dwight was in foul trouble again. Only 12 mins in the first half. 1 pt and 3 rebs. No FGs. :no:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

1st field goal for Dwight Howard now with 10:13 left in the 3rd quarter --> 3 pts for him so far!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

After the 3rd quarter the Magic lead with 13 points 73-60! The lead isn't that big as it had already been in this game, but it's still a markable lead, they should maintain it and win this game!!!
grant hilll leading scorer with 23!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic up 85-74, looking good for their third straight win to start December.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

10 points and 15 boards for Cato, another great game from Kelvin. He's really played well all year long if you ask me.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Grizzlies on a 9-0 run. :upset: 

The game isn't over yet, still almost 6 minutes to play and only an 8 point lead now. Hill needs to come back in and we need to put this one away.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Grizzlies hit two important 3's!!! The Magic is only up by 9 with 5:34 to go.....85-77!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Francis with a jumper to bring the lead back to double digits...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Cato throws it down! Magic back up by 10 with about 3:30 to go in the game. Cato picks up a T after the dunk though...:upset:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Howard with a bucket, up to 9 points to go along with only 6 rebounds and a couple blocks.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Those Grizzlies just won't go away...3-point play by Gasol, 5th foul on Francis. Lead cut to 8, just over 2 minutes to go.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

There are only 60 sec. to go and the magic lead by 6....
suprisingly the whole lead is gone....but I don't think the grizzlies can still win the game...


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Magic really looking good in this game. Some impressive play from everyone but Howard... hopefuly this three game strech in December is a sign of things to come for the Magic. A juggernaut performance is going to be needed to go .500 this month.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Lead cut to 6! Francis just picked up a tech after the Grizz scored, keep your cool guys! Geez, you can't be picking up techs in the final minute of a close game.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

A lot of momentum going in Memphis' way. We need a 3-pointer from some one.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minnesota Magician</b>!
> A lot of momentum going in Memphis' way. We need a 3-pointer from some one.


There are less than 30 seconds to go, we just need stops and to sink the free throws (and not pick up any more freakin techs).


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Cato blocks Gasol TWICE and grabs his 18th board!

He's fouled, misses his first free throw and hits the second.

93-86, 19 seconds to play.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Game is over, the Magic took it!7 seconds to go and the score is 94-89!

Why didn't Tony Battie play???


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

OT: Wizards are losing to the Bulls right now, and the Heat are losing to Denver. Potential situation to lengthen the lead in the division.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Final score of the game: 
Orlando 96
Memphis 91

Leading scorer: Grant Hill


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Boxscore


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

What the hell has gotten into Cato? 13 pts and 18 rebs. Thats nice.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

I didn't get to see the game, obviously, but I'm hearing the refs were trying their best to screw us over. What's up with that?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> I didn't get to see the game, obviously, but I'm hearing the refs were trying their best to screw us over. What's up with that?


Eh, it all evens itself out in the end(hopefully). We still pulled this game out regardless, so I'm happy.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Good win for the Magic, knocking off some of Memphis' momentum post-Fratelo hiring. (I know they had only played one game but they looked good in it, plus getting a new coach is a good chance for a team that just needs to hear the same thing from someone else.)


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

23-7-4 for Hill. He's making me forget all the times when the camera man showed him on the sideline in his street clothes and I yelled at him and told him that he's just a freaken waste of money. Well, lets not go that far, but he's putting up starter on the all-star team numbers.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minnesota Magician</b>!
> Good win for the Magic, knocking off some of Memphis' momentum post-Fratelo hiring. (I know they had only played one game but they looked good in it, plus getting a new coach is a good chance for a team that just needs to hear the same thing from someone else.)


Yeah, I thought Memphis might be carrying a little high of the new big name coach and knock us off. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Memphis is making me look really good so far...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Memphis is making me look really good so far...


:laugh: You're gonna be pimping that all year long, arentcha?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: You're gonna be pimping that all year long, arentcha?


As long as Memphis keeps losing, I'll keep pimping it. :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Post-game Quotes


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> On Tony Battie being ejected in the first quarter: “He (referee) thought that Tony raised his elbow up above his shoulders and made contact with him. It’s one of those plays. If they call it, you just have to deal with that. It cost us Tony’s services tonight but what makes a team a good team is that someone steps in and does the job for us and we had that tonight.”


Apparently Battie was ejected. And Grant Hill actually got a technical..


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Yeah, Battie was ejected on a flagrant foul. I saw it, it was bull****. Stevie was posting up and gasol was trying to box battie out, and battie was trying to get position and elbowed him in the face. Good thing is though, the basket counted! I was worried because Howard had 2 early fouls, and Battie was ejected. All went well though!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

With the Magic's win, Washington's come from behind victory in the 4th over Chicago and Miami's loss to Denver, the Heat are officially in third place in the Southeast Division. :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Funny article from the Sentinel...

Feisty Magic reveal new tough-guy side 
Scrappy Orlando picks up 3 technical fouls and 1 ejection in showing Memphis who's boss.



> Tony Battie was thrown out for throwing an elbow. Rookie Dwight Howard uttered something close to a curse word. Mario Kasun and his tattoos had to separated by a ref from a glaring opponent.
> 
> Even Grant Hill asked for (and received) a technical foul -- one of three player techs called on the home team.
> 
> What was this? Could it be that the newest wrinkle the Orlando Magic are adding is a snarl?


:laugh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Apparently Hill slightly rolled his left ankle. The OrlandoSentinel didn't make much more than a mention of it and even said he didn't ice it after the game. Still scary.


----------

